# Hat Windows standardmäßig die Datei "scrrun.dll" ?



## MAN (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

wie im Betreff schon gefragt:

Hat Windows standardmäßig die Datei "scrrun.dll"  im System?

Programmiere nämlich gerade mit Visual Basic und benutze diese DLL. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob diese Datei jetzt von der Installation von VB kommt, oder diese schon standardmäßig bei Windows dabei war 

Also, bitte bitte mal alle auf euren Rechnern *die kein Visual Basic installiert haben* nachgucken, ob sie diese Datei haben (meist in System32) und wenns geht noch die Windows Version (95,98,ME,NT,2000,XP) dazuschreiben.

Vielen vielen Dank, Ihr wäret mir eine gewaltige Hilfe!

mfG

MAN


----------



## ParadiseCity (27. Mai 2004)

Moing!

Hab WinXP Prof SP1 und konnte die Datei in meinem system32 Ordner finden....


----------



## Probyte (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo.

Ich nutze Windows 2000 professional auf diesem Rechner.

Im System32 ist ebenfalls die Datei vorhanden.
Name:  scrrun.dll Größe: 151.601 | Datum 26.01.2001

Ich arbeite nicht mit VB und habe desswegen nichts in der Richtung auf meinem PC installiert! Der PC ist in Bezug auf Servicepacks und Updates auf dem aktuellen Stand.

Hoffe die Aussage hilft weiter.

Pro.


----------



## MAN (12. Juni 2004)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten, glaube das reicht mir dann schon!

mfG

MAN


----------



## ParadiseCity (13. Juni 2004)

pas de probleme :suspekt:


----------

